# Best way to learn to use Sample Modeling to it's full potential?



## aurorajones (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
I'm trying to learn to use the Sample Modeling brass and am wondering if anyone has any learning resources for these instruments outside of the pdf's that come with it and Dmitry Goryuk's videos on YouTube. Advice definitely would help me too if those resources don't exist. I've read on this forum that it really only sounds good if you know how to use it and I _really_ _want_ to know how to use it. I don't have a breath controller, I use mapping right now to control the CC's in Ableton after recording something with either my computer keyboard or my midi keyboard, but my midi keyboard doesn't have a mod wheel.

Any advice you can give me to make this instrument sound authentic would make a major difference for my practice. Do you think I should get a breath controller?? Is that necessary to make it sound good? I know it mostly lies in the skill of the composer so I want to focus on amping my skills up here, I'm just unsure of how I'd make measurable progress right now with this.


----------

